# Burner still relevant?



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I see all these new bikes coming out notably the Pivot Switchblade and Ibis Ripmo are standing out to me. I'm still riding a 2014 Turner Burner with no original components except the brakes. My only real gripe is that there is some flex in the rear triangle on the burner but only when I'm railing turns and I'm 240lbs kitted. I was looking at the specs on the ripmo and the switchblade and honestly they're not much different geo than the Burner. I need a bike that climbs well and rips downhill. What would be an upgrade? I'm only thinking about this after a trip to Sedona/moab where I didn't have the opportunity to ride and I'm getting real itchy, everything still has snow on it up here in AK. Be buying late this year or next if I do upgrade.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I used to have 2 Turners, and one thing about them is the main pivot bushings & linkage wear and make the rear end feel “flexy”. If you’re prone to keep it going, I’d take it apart and have a look. If I remember right, mine would wear on the drive side at the front connection of the DW link.

it looks like they don’t sell the full rebuild kit anymore (maybe just out of stock), but they do have the bushings, so I guess it depends how worn your dw link is.

Kit:








One-Piece dw-link Complete Kit (2009+)


SHIPPING NOW! The one-piece dw-link XC complete rebuild kit includes: 1 one-piece dw-link, Forged, anodized black aluminum 2 dw-link Pivot Shafts, Precision ground, Hard Anodized Aluminum 4 dw-link Main Pivot Bushings, kevlar impregnated polymer 4 dw-link Main Pivot Seals 2 8mm Grade 5 Titanium...




turnerbikes.com




Bushings:








dw-link 'Bushings and Seals' Rebuild Kit (2009+)


The Complete dw-link 'Bushings and Seals' rebuild kit includes: 4 dw Main Pivot Seals 4 dw Main Pivot Bushings 4 Rocker Tip Seals 4 Rocker Tip Bushings 2 Main Pivot Seals 2 Main Pivot Bushings This Kit is for the following dw-link XC Models (model year 2009+): Flux 26 5-Spot 26 Flux alloy 27.5...




turnerbikes.com


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I ran my Burner from late 2012 until October last year. Changed to a Guerrilla Gravity Smash, very happy with the change.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a GG after my RFX, live in AK too. The GG is a lot worse pedaling and it doesn’t do as well on the small bumps compared to how I had the RFX setup, in fact, I’ve been though 5 rear shocks trying to get something working good on the GG. The latest is the Ohlins and I’m hoping it works better. Only got to ride that config a few days ago on “the bluff” before heading down here to AZ for some riding this week. 

A pivot or ibis would probably be a logical move. The bigger question is probably what you want to do about wheel size.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

I’ve replaced the bushings. And the bike does still rides excellent. I don’t want to lose climbing so I hesitate to get something with more suspension, pivot trail429 enduro build and the switchblade are kinda at the top of my list.
I’d like the rollover ability of the 29er but the last time I rode a 29 I kept destroying wheels they just couldn’t take the force I was generating in corners. With DH bikes being 29ers now I suppose that’s not really a problem anymore but I’m still a little leery. I had a couple big crashes when a wheel tacoed in a corner.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I rode a 2012 5-Spot (which is pretty much the 26” version of the Burner) up until a month ago. In my book that is a pretty damn stiff rear end, but I am only 175lbs. I thought Turner was still selling bushings.

I rented a Ripmo for 3 days last week. It pedals every bit as quick as the 5-Spot despite the extra travel.

But really, the big difference with a newer bikes is the geo. After a few weeks with my new Tilt and that weekend on the Ripmo, I’m sold on it.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Bushings can always be purchased from IGUS, all you need to know is the size, cheap digital calipers work fine. https://www.igus.com/info/plain-plastic-bearings


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

chugachjed said:


> I was looking at the specs on the ripmo and the switchblade and honestly they're not much different geo than the Burner.


The Ripmo seems like a completely different bike in all respects.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Turners are still great bikes, but they are old Geo...
'14 Burner Large : HT Angles @ 67 degrees, seat tube 73* Chain stay 17.6" Reach is short 432mm & seat tube is tall @ 19"
'22 Ripmo AF Large HT Angles @ 65 degrees, seat tube 76* Chain stay 17.1" Reach is 475mm & seat tube is @ 17"


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a 2008 Sultan that I love and still sees action on a weekly basis. I do a couple group rides per week that meet locally in town and we ride from there to and from a local trail at one of the smaller state or municipal parks, the kind of places that pack 7-10 miles of trail into an 800 acre park. I find my Turner to be the perfect weapon of choice for those rides. It has plenty clearance for a big chainring and the geo is very comfortable and efficient for banging out the miles to and from the trail and it is super sharp handling on the tight and very twisty trails. For pure trail rides when I put my bike on a rack and drive it to and from one of our destination type trails I do prefer my Ibis Ripley though.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Stahr_Nut said:


> I have a 2008 Sultan...


Sultan came out in 2008 as a 2009 model. I don't think anyone got them until 2009. I was one of the first.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Sultan came out in 2008 as a 2009 model. I don't think anyone got them until 2009. I was one of the first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I disagree. The Sultan first appeared in the 2007 model year catalog.









FAQ







turnerbikes.com


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Stahr_Nut said:


> I disagree. The Sultan first appeared in the 2007 model year catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true. My bad. I was thinking the DW link. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

If you're heavy and prone to feeling rear triangle flex, don't get the AF version of a ripmo. One of the reasons I sold mine. 

Definitely demo some bikes with modern geometry if you can. A few degrees doesn't sound like much, but the jump from a 73 degree seat tube to 76+ will probably be a shock (and I don't think super steep seat tube angles are for everyone, or for all types of riding, despite what the internet might tell you).


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

eshew said:


> Turners are still great bikes, but they are old Geo...
> '14 Burner Large : HT Angles @ 67 degrees, seat tube 73* Chain stay 17.6" Reach is short 432mm & seat tube is tall @ 19"
> '22 Ripmo AF Large HT Angles @ 65 degrees, seat tube 76* Chain stay 17.1" Reach is 475mm & seat tube is @ 17"


The way mine is set up my head angle is 66 degrees. Reach is shorter but stem is longer the long chain stays are a bit of a nuisance but the bike is super stable. I agree I need to try something new.


----------



## DBAD (Aug 28, 2008)

Agree with most of the above. Will always keep my Turners as backups but upgraded after 10 plus years to a V2 Switchblade. It took a while to get used to the new current geometry but it is better. The real question is are you still having fun and can you swing the cost of a new bike. I still ride my rigid SS half the time. Quite a contrast but I promise you both are equally as fun. I would posit seat tube angle doesn't matter for singlespeed but that argument is for a different forum. In the end, ride your bike and have fun.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

I have an old 2011 5-Spot that I modified with a 2014 Burner rear end to run 27.5 wheels. Still ride it and love it but run it in a way that most would not. 160mm front fork and 110 mm stem. My feeling is that putting new "short" stems on older bikes does not make them better in any way, rather it makes them feel cramped and unstable. 

What I still find interesting is that the Burner rear end bolted up to the 5-Spot with zero issues and gives the exact same dimensions as the original Burner. I personally think they should have offered that as an option as it worked perfectly well. The DW link is still gold in my mind. Also, 27.5 wheels offer no real performance difference as compared to 26" wheels - unlike 29" wheels. 

I also have a new Ripley and that bike is generally much faster, more comfortable and almost as fun. 

And as a side note, I think for taller riders, these posted seat angles (on the new bikes) are bogus. They are "virtual" and most often never validated by anyone.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Vespasianus said:


> And as a side note, I think for taller riders, these posted seat angles (on the new bikes) are bogus. They are "virtual" and most often never validated by anyone.


That is a good point. Canfield lists the different STAs for 3 different bb to saddle rail hieghts. Made it easy to know what STA I could expect. More comapnies should do that if they have offset seat tubes.


----------



## DBAD (Aug 28, 2008)

Vespasianus said:


> I have an old 2011 5-Spot that I modified with a 2014 Burner rear end to run 27.5 wheels. Still ride it and love it but run it in a way that most would not. 160mm front fork and 110 mm stem. My feeling is that putting new "short" stems on older bikes does not make them better in any way, rather it makes them feel cramped and unstable.
> 
> What I still find interesting is that the Burner rear end bolted up to the 5-Spot with zero issues and gives the exact same dimensions as the original Burner. I personally think they should have offered that as an option as it worked perfectly well. The DW link is still gold in my mind. Also, 27.5 wheels offer no real performance difference as compared to 26" wheels - unlike 29" wheels.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've run my 2010 5 Spot with 650's from day one without changing the rear end. I did however shave a mm or so off the rear swingarm just for some more clearance. Downside is that I can only fit 2.3 inch tires back there and zero mud clearance. As far as mud clearance goes, and this is coming from a New England rider, over the years it simply has not been an issue. Long live aluminum!! I'm sure I'd been singing a different tune if the bike was carbon. I picked up a used Sultan a few years back and that has been a fun ride too. Both bikes have been absolutely trouble free with respect to the bushings. I will disagree with you about the 26 vs 27.5 though, I felt the difference was noticeable. All of this being said, sadly I've moved on from Turner. If you want to see what I think Turner should make take a look at Metalblade on the Pivot forum. FMB for those in the know. Make it a great day!


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

DBAD said:


> Interesting. I've run my 2010 5 Spot with 650's from day one without changing the rear end. I did however shave a mm or so off the rear swingarm just for some more clearance. Downside is that I can only fit 2.3 inch tires back there and zero mud clearance. As far as mud clearance goes, and this is coming from a New England rider, over the years it simply has not been an issue. Long live aluminum!! I'm sure I'd been singing a different tune if the bike was carbon. I picked up a used Sultan a few years back and that has been a fun ride too. Both bikes have been absolutely trouble free with respect to the bushings. I will disagree with you about the 26 vs 27.5 though, I felt the difference was noticeable. All of this being said, sadly I've moved on from Turner. If you want to see what I think Turner should make take a look at Metalblade on the Pivot forum. FMB for those in the know. Make it a great day!


Yeah, with the Burner rear end, there is plenty of room. I have a 2.4 inch rear tire and it would not spin with the spot rear end (27.5 wheel). 

I also have a 29ers and I guess with the move to the 27.5, I was expecting more. Compared to a 29er, the 26 to 27.5 felt like a minor change.


----------

